# Art/Object Issues > Collections Care >  Acrylic cleaner and polish for vitrenes

## Paul Pawlaczyk

I'm writing to ask what you believe to be the best product for polishing acrylic vitrenes that after a decade of use are showing minor scratching issues.
Thanks in advance.
=P=

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Hi Paul, 
I would like to hear answers to this question as well. Now  that you mention it the only product I have ever used or that I can  remember being discussed is the Novus line of polishing products  compounds. 
Here on the forum folks unless folks are subscribed to this subject area they won't get your question until they just happen to visit the  page. Many people register on the website but don't go ahead and subscribe to their areas of interest. You are are likely to get a lot more responses much more quickly if you post the  question on the listserv.
Best, 
Ashley

----------


## Paul Pawlaczyk

The listserv?

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

PACCIN has a double barreled structure for communicating with peers. The wider option is the Forum where we are now. Unlike many other forums you don't have to register to read the content here. I monitor registration and as you might guess this is where people from all over the world find and use the information on the site including using us find links to other organizations and resources. There are two real functional reasons to register on this site - either to be able to post questions or comments, or to Subscribe to sections of the forum that reflect your interests. Many people who register (currently stands at around 1,200) on the site don't go ahead and subscribe the topics so when you put out a question your responses will be from folks who are just on the site visiting (during 2013 the site received on average about 43,000 hits a day) or a relatively few subscribers.
The other choice - the listserv has a little over 1,000 members but the questions and responses go directly into each of their email in boxes. This group is full of more active "hardcore" PACCIN folk from a variety of backgrounds. It is common for questions posted there to receive multiple responses during the same day the question is posted. Many of the individuals who post most frequently here are also on the list. Some of us are on multiple lists like the mountmakers group, Registrars list, MuseumL, Objects Specialty group, Museum lighting group etc... Anyone who wants to join the list only have to go to the tab at the top of the front page and follow the links - or just click HERE to start.
Ok I just had a thought. Were you just giving me a hard time because I spelled listserv instead of ListServe? It has been a long week.

----------


## Kelli.Bodle

Hello - I just signed up for the daily digest. I assume this question has already been posted and sent through the listserve. 

I would like to know about general cleaning preferences for plexi, I've seen a lot of different options for self-made formulas online and was wondering what people prefer to use.  If anyone from the 43K daily visitors has a suggestion, please post!

----------


## Paul Brewin

I think once the acrylic cleaning discussion has made its rounds on the Listserve we will distill and post here, or maybe an article is in order. Thanks for the question, it's one of many menial but critical prep tasks!

----------


## Philip

Hi All,
It's an old thread, but no one said Brillianize. It's easily available in a few sizes. Very non toxic and does the job great, at least in my experience. 
http://www.brillianize.com/

----------


## efrates

We use Novus for cleaning acrylic plexi. Plus they make a product that reduces scratches (that one can be hit or miss depending on how deep the abrasion is)

----------

